

Edinburgh Hacker Meetup wednesday - akv

Hi all,<p>The next Hacker (Tech) Meetup at Edinburgh is on Wednesday, 8th October at 7pm. Please email me  (arnav (at) yadster (dot) com) if you would like to come along and meet other techies around Edinburgh and Scotland...<p>Arnav
======
Marius
It was an excellent event.

I really enjoyed Yann Seznec's demo of his WiiLoopMachine(.com) application.

Gordon Guthrie from HyperNumbers.com had an interesting presentation about
Erlang OTP which I found enjoyable.

Thanks for the free beer and pizza :D

------
carl_
Sounds interesting, is it anything to-do with <http://geekup.org/events/> ? I
was thinking of checking out the Sheffield one.

------
chomchom
I may come to this in future, I know a lot of others who may also be
interested. Could you start a group on meetup.com? Also is there a Glasgow
meeting for Hacker news?

~~~
akv
I don't know of a Glasgow one. Would love to have people coming from there
though. If you email me, I'll add you to the mailing list...

------
Marius
Where is this meetup going to take place? I want to know just to make sure I
can get there in time.

~~~
akv
Appleton Tower, 8th Floor at Edinburgh Uni (entry from the back entrance).

~~~
jsmcgd
Do you still need a card to get in?

